# Homelite ST 175G



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello there, Was wondering if someone could tell me what i can look for to fix my trimmer. I pull for ever but it just won't start. Any idea's on what i can do would be much appreciated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

need more on it, is the plug the right one? whens the last it ran right? was it stored wrong? may have a gummed carb, or it was run lean and burned up maybe, or the flywheel key is sheared, coil has loosened and is off enough to not give a good spark, plug may be fouled or its the wrong type and or not gapped right. it may not be getting fuel, or its getting too much. compression may be too low for it to run. could have gasket leaks, etc.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow could be a couple things i see. It was running and just stalled and from that point i cant start it. Spark plug is clean and and there is fuel going though the system. Ill look at some of these other things u mentioned and ill post back the results.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

Also i forgot to mention it was running ruff. I had to always pull the trigger to keep it going if that helps at all with trouble shooting


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston and/or cylinder. Also check to make sure the carb is not loose... Homelites are known to have that happen.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re*

Thanks for the input. I did find the issue when i took it apart. A friend at work told me to bring in the carb and he showed me a little gasket inside that has 2 flaps that i guess control the air gas mixture was defective. One of the flaps was bent away and wasnt holding its position anymore. At this point i just re-adjust the flap to see if it would work and it seems to be running normal again. It also could have just been loose too the screw wasnt but the chassis could have been. Just wanted to share what i found since i had help from u all and greatly apreciate the help


----------

